# ESET, makers of NOD32, release ESET Smart Security Suite Beta



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

A new release of ESET Smart Security is now available: ESET Smart Security Public Beta 1b. It is a service release that adds additional firewall diagnostics for error logging and a revised expiration date.

*WHAT IS ESET SMART SECURITY?*

ESET Smart Security is a new product designed to provide comprehensive protection against a variety of threats. It contains the following components:

• The next version of ESET's anti-malware engine (NOD32 v3.0)
• A personal firewall with port stealthing and advanced filtering features
• Antispam filtering with Bayesian filter, whitelisting and blacklisting.


*Beta Download Page*


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would rather wait till the Retail version comes out. With the beta programs, Its like the poeple test them and information gets reported back to them to see whats going right and whats going wrong. I would rather get the retail when it comes out. 

They say it might be out in about 5 months time.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah Jay, beta is _strictly_ just for the test lovers and those who don't mind losing an OS.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Just wanted to inform about the new Suite from ESET


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info SpySentinel. It's always useful to know that these things are "on the way" as it were. I guess the majority of users will quite happily wait until it comes out of beta (same for most things :grin.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

As Iain stated, it's appreciated SpySentinel. :smile:

Just a simple statement to warn users who are not familiar with beta software. I mean, I'll be testing it soon myself. :chgrin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It is great what you are doing *SpySentinel*, it is always good to know when new programs are coming out. keep up the great work :4-cheers:



Kalim said:


> Yeah Jay, beta is _strictly_ just for the test lovers and those who don't mind losing an OS.


:laugh: true


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

True, and I will warn users who are not familiar with beta software. Thanks guys.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

SpySentinel said:


> True, and I will warn users who are not familiar with beta software. Thanks guys.


Keep up the great work and I look forward to reading about he new versions od software.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I suppose the discussion is over, but still, I wrote a quick, non-decent little review on the product.
http://wox-journal.blogspot.com/2007/07/eset-smart-security.html


----------

